# I Z'd the car this morning...



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

...so it seemed like a good time to take some pictures. Just a spritz of Z6. Love that stuff 


































Think the topaz is dark enough for Alan? :dunno:


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

very sweet!!, kinnda wish i have the time to wax. But fighting the brake-dust is a full time job. 

BMW CCA decal seems to distract the flow of the car..IMO.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks. I put 2 coats of Zaino on a month ago, so this was just a wash and a wipe with Z6 detailing spray. I put the painted reflectors in Saturday and some silvervision bulbs in last week, and wanted some decent pictures showing those items.

I kind of like the CCA grill badge :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *Thanks. I put 2 coats of Zaino on a month ago, so this was just a wash and a wipe with Z6 detailing spray. I put the painted reflectors in Saturday and some silvervision bulbs in last week, and wanted some decent pictures showing those items.
> 
> I kind of like the CCA grill badge :dunno: *


The badge looks out of place on the E36/46. Better to use a sticker.

On the 2002s and E30s, looks good because you don't have to put it in the kidneys


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> The badge looks out of place on the E36/46. Better to use a sticker.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Might make a worthwhile poll.


----------

